# Time traveling is possible, so why are not we doing it?



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2013)

If Einstein and science are correct than traveling forward in time is possible. So why aren't we doing it? All we need is a very fast space ship and than we can take "trips" into the future.

Basically the theory of relativity states that if an object, like a space ship, travels at velocities near the speed of light than effectively the space ship "slows down" the time down in the space ship and effectively the time on earth would "speed up" up relative to each other. 

I would like to take a trip about 2,000 years into the future and check out how the earth has evolved. And than I would want to go from AGE to AGE and check out the scene. I would assume that if I traveled through time another 10,000 years than I would be able to live to at least 200 years old, or maybe I could be immortal by than. And if I was immortal than I would live forever and not need to do any time traveling but I still might do some time traveling just for fun.

What would you do if you could time travel? What year would you like to live in?

Check out My signature to meet Christ!

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 5, 2013)

So many facepalms, so little time....

CLICK HERE


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> So many facepalms, so little time....
> 
> CLICK HERE


Your funny!

But you don't need to go faster than the speed of light to travel forward in time.

The next answer you might have is "The space ships today don't have enough power to reach those speeds" and you might be correct, but I bet it still can be achieved with nuclear powered space ships. If I owned NASA, I bet I could make it happen!

Lets just pretend that we have ships that can reach those kind of speeds and talk about where you would like to go in time and why.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 5, 2013)

Going 99.9999% of the speed of light, to go forward 2000 years would take almost 9 years of continuous near light speed travel. We don't have the technology to travel at even a fraction of that speed. Even if we did have the technology to travel that fast, we don't have the technology to maneuver, and avoid things at that speed. The best confirmed, tested technology we have is combustion propulsion. 

Even if you did have a nuclear reactor on board, what would it power? You realize nuclear energy is just electricity, right? It just produces a lot of electricity in a relatively small area. 

Aircraft carries and subs have nuclear reactors, but they power propellers. Are you suggesting we make space submarines and fit them with space propellers?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If Einstein and science are correct than traveling forward in time is possible. So why aren't we doing it? All we need is a very fast space ship and than we can take "trips" into the future.
> 
> Basically the theory of relativity states that if an object, like a space ship, travels at velocities near the speed of light than effectively the space ship "slows down" the time down in the space ship and effectively the time on earth would "speed up" up relative to each other.
> 
> ...


The*E*n, th*E*n... T H *E* N! For. Fucks. Sake. Th*E*n!


----------



## GOD HERE (Jul 5, 2013)

Very religious, poor understanding of science, hmmm...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Are you suggesting we make space submarines and fit them with space propellers?


I even know that there is no air in space and a propeller wouldn't be able to push anything. But I'm sure there has to be a way to convert nuclear power into thrust.

I would even go past nuclear power to make these space ships, I would use antimatter to power them. But the problem is getting enough antimatter, but its a fact that antimatter exists and can be produced, even if in small quantities at a time



Padawanbater2 said:


> The*E*n, th*E*n... T H *E* N! For. Fucks. Sake. Th*E*n!


Sorry, I'll do My best to get thEn right. LMAO!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> Very religious, poor understanding of science, hmmm...


Your the one with the name "GOD HERE"!

I just believe that I am the Son of God or in other words, I am Christ! Check out My signature to find out.

EDIT- And I'm not religious at all, I'm spiritual.

~PEACE~


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jul 5, 2013)

Traveling into the future is like being in suspended animation. You just don't age or feel the normal passage of time. And once there you can't get back... There is no traveling backwards, because the past doesn't really exist anymore then the future does.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 5, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Your funny!
> 
> But you don't need to go faster than the speed of light to travel forward in time.
> 
> ...


How would you make it happen if you owned NASA? I'm not sure time travel would be terribly responsible. Isn't there a good risk of you creating a pandemic everywhere you show up?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2013)

Theoretically, you could travel to the future if you could find a black hole close enough to us and make a trip around it (careful of that pesky event horizon!) as intense gravity also warps spacetime - start at 28:55 -

[video=youtube;Kbyjjw_oLFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbyjjw_oLFk[/video]

The first thought that came to mind was why would anyone trade their time here in the present for an uncertain future? What if you were to come back in 100 years and Earth was wiped out by a super volcano, or nuclear holocost, or global warming, or disease, or a meteor, etc.? You'd feel pretty stupid. There's no guarantee this planet will survive or prosper, I wouldn't take the chance...


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 6, 2013)

we do have tech that can make frequences and stuff like that go the speed of light, but there is no way to do it fora human, the g's alone woudl kill you instantly even if you did actually travel back into time.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> we do have tech that can make frequences and stuff like that go the speed of light, but there is no way to do it fora human, the g's alone woudl kill you instantly even if you did actually travel back into time.


We don't make anything do anything, it does it on it's own


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 6, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Theoretically, you could travel to the future if you could find a black hole close enough to us and make a trip around it (careful of that pesky event horizon!) as intense gravity also warps spacetime -


We are all time travellers. We are constantly travelling into the future, no need for a black hole. 
The only difference is the speed in which we travel. According to special relativity, any motion through spacial dimensions will result in a slowing of our personal clocks. This happens whether in a space ship travelling near the speed of light as well as riding a bike or even walking. It's only a matter of degree.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> How would you make it happen if you owned NASA? I'm not sure time travel would be terribly responsible. Isn't there a good risk of you creating a pandemic everywhere you show up?



If I owned NASA, I would make it happen by giving plenty of monetary incentive for the scientists and engineers to figure the solution to the problems.

And I'm not sure time travel would be all that responsible either. There could be some ethical problems that go along with time travel. For example, who dictates who gets to time travel and who gets left behind? Also, what about the families of the time travelers? what happens to the families? And whos to say that the future will want people from the past just showing up at random?

I'm not sure how much of a pandemic time travel would cause, but that might depend on whos doing the time traveling and how many people are time traveling. If it was Jesus and His disciples than that would cause some concern. But if it was just a dozen regular dudes than it probably wouldn't be a big deal. 

~PEACE~


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 6, 2013)

by the time you read this, my words will have traveled into the future to get to you. 

time starts now. over

send

i cant wait to get a teleporter.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 6, 2013)

If anyone has Netflix watch ancient aliens they have a good ep about time travel. The ep claims that time travel is possible but only our consciousness can do it. I know I know sounds far fetched but they break it down pretty good, has the whole Einstein time travel theory as well. I think the ep was more about Einstein being an alien though. So yet another face palm!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> by the time you read this, my words will have traveled into the future to get to you.
> 
> time starts now. over
> 
> ...


This thread is perfect for you because your (Location) in the future where MJ is legal worldwide.

~PEACE~


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 6, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> If anyone has Netflix watch ancient aliens they have a good ep about time travel. The ep claims that time travel is possible but only our consciousness can do it. I know I know sounds far fetched but they break it down pretty good, has the whole Einstein time travel theory as well. I think the ep was more about Einstein being an alien though. So yet another face palm!



maybe we need to switch our consciousness with our future selves. 

we just need to build a working machine and try it. of course it won't work the first time because the future has not seen us do it yet. but you know where i am going.

idk i think they are among us and have been for a long time.

i am also still waiting for positive proof of bigfoot.

the mermaid evidence is getting better. lol

sorry to get off topic


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If Einstein and science are correct than traveling forward in time is possible. So why aren't we doing it? All we need is a very fast space ship and than we can take "trips" into the future.
> 
> Basically the theory of relativity states that if an object, like a space ship, travels at velocities near the speed of light than effectively the space ship "slows down" the time down in the space ship and effectively the time on earth would "speed up" up relative to each other.
> 
> ...


well,if we were not actualy traveling through time,,,wouldnt we be dead?


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If I owned NASA, I would make it happen by giving plenty of monetary incentive for the scientists and engineers to figure the solution to the problems.
> 
> And I'm not sure time travel would be all that responsible either. There could be some ethical problems that go along with time travel. For example, who dictates who gets to time travel and who gets left behind? Also, what about the families of the time travelers? what happens to the families? And whos to say that the future will want people from the past just showing up at random?
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter the time period you start from. My concern is that once you go far enough, you'll find people who's immune systems haven't encountered certain illnesses that are normal these days. What if some dude brought he chicken pox and wiped out half of future-earth?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> well,if we were not actualy traveling through time,,,wouldnt we be dead?


I guess I see what your saying. We are constantly traveling through time, but on a very "small" scale compared to traveling near the speed of light. When you get to velocities about 99.99999999999% of the speed of light than your really traveling through time. As Beef said, it might take 9 years to travel 2,000 years into the future. 



kpmarine said:


> It doesn't matter the time period you start from. My concern is that once you go far enough, you'll find people who's immune systems haven't encountered certain illnesses that are normal these days. What if some dude brought he chicken pox and wiped out half of future-earth?


I don't believe there would be an epidemic of any sorts. People will still be people and I'm sure they would be much smarter by then and they would be able to contain any outbreaks if there were any. I'm sure the Drs and scientists would have studied all the previous viruses and diseases and would be prepared for time travelers if time traveling was common. That's just My opinion though.

~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 7, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I guess I see what your saying. We are constantly traveling through time, but on a very "small" scale compared to traveling near the speed of light. When you get to velocities about 99.99999999999% of the speed of light than your really traveling through time. As Beef said, it might take 9 years to travel 2,000 years into the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ye of little imagination...
Doesn't anyone read the classics anymore? HG Wells' _The Time Machine_ explores a possible future where humans are no longer engaged in science and technology.


----------



## spandy (Jul 7, 2013)

I didn't realize we had a section on this forum for delusional crack smackers.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If Einstein and science are correct than traveling forward in time is possible. *So why aren't we doing it?* All we need is a very fast space ship and than we can take "trips" into the future.
> 
> Basically the theory of relativity states that if an object, like a space ship, travels at velocities near the speed of light than effectively the space ship "slows down" the time down in the space ship and effectively the time on earth would "speed up" up relative to each other.
> 
> ...


A number of reasons. First of all, why? Why would I trade all of this in for an uncertain future? Just to be clear, you do realize there is no coming back? It is essentially suspended animation and you can't reverse it. Once you are 100 years in the future all your friends and family are dead and you can't go back. 

It would require a retarded amount of energy. More energy than we have access to. The faster you go the greater your mass and the greater energy you need to continue accelerating. It other words it requires MORE energy to go from 50 to 51% than it does to go from 49 to 50% (of the speed of light). The closer you get to the speed of light the more energy is required to keep going faster. To actually go at light speed would require an infinite amount of energy. You don't need to actually hit the speed of light, but any speed that would produce the results you are talking about would require more energy than we have.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 8, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Going 99.9999% of the speed of light, to go forward 2000 years would take almost 9 years of continuous near light speed travel. We don't have the technology to travel at even a fraction of that speed. Even if we did have the technology to travel that fast, we don't have the technology to maneuver, and avoid things at that speed. The best confirmed, tested technology we have is combustion propulsion.
> 
> Even if you did have a nuclear reactor on board, what would it power? You realize nuclear energy is just electricity, right? It just produces a lot of electricity in a relatively small area.
> 
> Aircraft carries and subs have nuclear reactors, but they power propellers. Are you suggesting we make space submarines and fit them with space propellers?


Nuclear energy is actually released as heat and then converted into mechanical energy which is converted into electricity.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 8, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> How would you make it happen if you owned NASA? I'm not sure time travel would be terribly responsible. Isn't there a good risk of you creating a pandemic everywhere you show up?


Shouldn't that only be a problem when going in reverse? ie bringing some kind of parasite from the future into the past - where no one has an immunity because they've never seen it. 

If you take something into the future won't all the surviving people have immunity to whatever you bring? I mean if their immune systems couldn't handle chicken pox wouldn't their ancestors (and thus their future descendants) be dead already?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 8, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Nuclear energy is actually released as heat and then converted into mechanical energy which is converted into electricity.


Yep! It's basically steam power.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 8, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Yep! It's basically steam power.


You could use the heat in any way, it doesn't have to be steam.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 8, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Shouldn't that only be a problem when going in reverse? ie bringing some kind of parasite from the future into the past - where no one has an immunity because they've never seen it.
> 
> If you take something into the future won't all the surviving people have immunity to whatever you bring? I mean if their immune systems couldn't handle chicken pox wouldn't their ancestors (and thus their future descendants) be dead already?


Smallpox would be a good example. We got rid of it by vaccination. If someone were to show up now from a time period where it existed, many people would die. When you effectively kill off a disease; you stop vaccinating for it. Say they eradicated the flu in 2100 somehow. If I showed up in 2200 with the flu: Bam!Chaos.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 9, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> You could use the heat in any way, it doesn't have to be steam.


I understand that. I'm talking about what we have now, not what we will develop. The OP asked 'why are we not time traveling now', so I wanted to answer based upon what we have now.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 9, 2013)

I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

What time period would you like to go to and why?

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What time period would you like to go to and why?
> 
> ~PEACE~


The whole premise of this thread is that you can travel _forward_ but not _backward_ in time. How do you know what future time periods will be defined as?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> The whole premise of this thread is that you can travel _forward_ but not _backward_ in time. How do you know what future time periods will be defined as?


That's right, you cant travel backwards in time, only forwards.

I would define future time periods as more advanced and thusly better. But the word "better" is subjective so I would have to say the future will be more advanced. 

As I said, I would like to travel from AGE to AGE in search of how the world has evolved during the that AGE. I would like to experience as many AGEs as possible. 

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 10, 2013)

How can you possible know what AGE lies ahead, or how far ahead? I need some specifics here. You are about to step foot into your almost-light-speed rocket and shove off into space. You better know how much time you want to pass on earth before you come back because you don't get a do over. So exactly what date are you going to come back on?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> How can you possible know what AGE lies ahead, or how far ahead? I need some specifics here. You are about to step foot into your almost-light-speed rocket and shove off into space. You better know how much time you want to pass on earth before you come back because you don't get a do over. So exactly what date are you going to come back on?


I would say a (zodiac) AGE is about 2,000 years, so I would come back to earth every 2,000 years or so.

So if Jesus got on a space ship when He ascended into heaven and did some time traveling than just about 2,000 years would have passed since then. Maybe Jesus is a time traveler, because He allegedly didn't stay dead, He allegedly rose from the dead and ascended into heaven. Maybe He got onto a space ship with some alien friends and that's how He will return. But I believe that I AM Christ so maybe I'm going to be that time traveler. Its just a wacky thought anyways.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I would say a (zodiac) AGE is about 2,000 years, so I would come back to earth every 2,000 years or so.
> 
> So if Jesus got on a space ship when He ascended into heaven and did some time traveling than just about 2,000 years would have passed since then. Maybe Jesus is a time traveler, because He allegedly didn't stay dead, He allegedly rose from the dead and ascended into heaven. Maybe He got onto a space ship with some alien friends and that's how He will return. But I believe that I AM Christ so maybe I'm going to be that time traveler. *Its just a wacky thought anyways.*
> 
> ~PEACE~


Some might even say certifiably whacky...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Some might even say certifiably whacky...


I'm definitely crazy!

But it still doesn't change the fact that I'm a wonderful Person. I may be a little crazy but I have the best intentions and I have many good qualities. 

But thanks for your 2 cents. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I would say a (zodiac) AGE is about 2,000 years, so I would come back to earth every 2,000 years or so.


What logical reasoning do you have to base anything off of the Zodiac? 



Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm definitely crazy!


How is it that you can admit that you're crazy, that is, reality as is experienced by a 'normal, healthy' mind differs from the way you experience it, and still feel as if your thoughts or beliefs are valid or hold any weight towards the objective reality that actually exists?



Nevaeh420 said:


> But it still doesn't change the fact that I'm a wonderful Person. I may be a little crazy but I have the best intentions and I have many good qualities.


"...the road to Hell was paved in good intentions.."


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 11, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What logical reasoning do you have to base anything off of the Zodiac?


It was an arbitrary number that I choose. I'm really not sure how long a zodiac AGE is, it was just My best guess!




Padawanbater2 said:


> How is it that you can admit that you're crazy, that is, reality as is experienced by a 'normal, healthy' mind differs from the way you experience it, and still feel as if your thoughts or beliefs are valid or hold any weight towards the objective reality that actually exists?


I'm not that crazy. I just like to say that I'm crazy because people assume that I am because of My ideologies. 

My thoughts or beliefs are not always valid because I am fallible and I sometimes make mistakes. I don't care if My posts hold any weight because My posts are going to be interpreted differently by every reader. I'm sure I could be profound to one reader and shallow to another. I don't care that much, I just want to vent My opinions and be respected for them.

I'll put it this way Pad, I say what I mean and I mean what I say. So if you believe that I'm crazy then that's your opinion of Me. I do My best not to lie and I try not to be deceptive. So I believe what I say, at least for that moment in time, when I made the post! 



Padawanbater2 said:


> "...the road to Hell was paved in good intentions.."


That's nice, because I don't believe in hell!

I believe the worst thing God would do to someone is DELETE their existence, never to be born again. In other words, no reincarnation for bad people.

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 19, 2013)

is the op for real ? i actualy face palmed myself and shook my head after reading his posts .


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 19, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> is the op for real ? i actualy face palmed myself and shook my head after reading his posts .


So did everyone else.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> is the op for real ? i actualy face palmed myself and shook my head after reading his posts .


If you want to talk about crazy, you just have to click on My signature. I have lots of crazy ideas in there that could make a person face palm. 

This thread is nothing compared to My ridiculous prophecies for the future.



guy incognito said:


> So did everyone else.


I guess I'm the village idiot now?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I guess I'm the village idiot now?
> 
> ~PEACE~


You always have been, you didn't realize?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 19, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> You always have been, you didn't realize?


Lol, and I think you like to be an asshole!

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_r0Td4SjIppA/TI5FOvL1bSI/AAAAAAAAMIA/O6NphmYwhmQ/s1600/@hole16.jpg

~PEACE~


----------



## D619 (Aug 9, 2013)

YouTube Stephen Hawking " Curiosity " Discovery Channel. He talks about time travel, but in a means to explore other Planets like ours. It's a one way trip though . Or by then they would have developed genetically engineered Humans, that could survive extreme condition and survive for hundreds of years. 

Or harvest the Energy of the Sun and use that energy to create a worm hole to other galaxies. Awe the possibilities. Of what the Future might hold.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, and I think you like to be an asshole!
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_r0Td4SjIppA/TI5FOvL1bSI/AAAAAAAAMIA/O6NphmYwhmQ/s1600/@hole16.jpg
> 
> ~PEACE~


Take it from a judge....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=871-3XMhtAk


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 9, 2013)

D619 said:


> Or harvest the Energy of the Sun and use that energy to create a worm hole to other galaxies. Awe the possibilities. Of what the Future might hold.


I saw a video somewhere, maybe it was youtube, that said that the aliens were using mirrors in the sky, around a star, to power their space ships. 

I was thinking how good of an idea that would be to change the climate of colder regions of the world into tropical paradises or even just warmer. And using mirrors in the sky would be great for growing bigger crops for farms and whatnot. 

If you need more light than just put mirrors in space, around a star, and direct it to where its needed. I'm sure it would be relatively cheap too to operate because once the mirrors are in space around a star then little energy would be needed to move the mirrors once they're floating in space. 

Its just a thought, and I'm sure there could be many more uses for the mirrors in space besides what I have said. 



Beefbisquit said:


> Take it from a judge....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=871-3XMhtAk


I wasn't even talking to you Beef!

Tyler can defend himself, he is more than able to give a rebuttal. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I saw a video somewhere, maybe it was youtube, that said that the aliens were using mirrors in the sky, around a star, to power their space ships.
> 
> I was thinking how good of an idea that would be to change the climate of colder regions of the world into tropical paradises or even just warmer. And using mirrors in the sky would be great for growing bigger crops for farms and whatnot.
> 
> ...


Just because something sounds cool doesn't make it a good idea, or even feasible. How would we go about doing this? Also, why would we need mirrors, to receive more sunlight? We already receive an immense amount of energy from the sun, perhaps it'd be a better idea to focus on developing the technology for harnessing the solar energy we already receive...



> I wasn't even talking to you Beef!
> 
> Tyler can defend himself, he is more than able to give a rebuttal.


Lol! Can't argue with judge Judy, she's made her decision...


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> We don't make anything do anything, it does it on it's own


 yea im pretty sure that is an incorrect statement, considering at the large hadron in switz WE DO make particles and nano-particles travel 99.999999999999999999999999% the speed of light and then smash into eachother i would personally consider that US (we, as human beings) MAKING something travel pretty god damn close to the speed of light....lets face that...that huge fucking particle smyou maashing machine DID'NT build itself, right? so how would those particles do it on their own? granted yes maybe said particles WOULD HAVE traveled that fast without our tech. but they surely would not have traveled at that speed inside our machines, inside the universe...absolutley...inside the hadron....i doubt it. so i am going to go out on a limb here and say yes....Yes we do make anything do anything, just because it would have done it on its own doesnt mean it would have done it on its own where WE actaully did it. you may not understand what im saying and thats OK. but I enjoy the discussion and debate of worthy, intelligent and educated (other) people, and I thrive on learning new things everyday, maybe my logic is flawed? please dont be shy 




 





As for the original post, I still side with my previous statement...it absolutely may be possible to travel into the past or future however, our measly human bodies would not be able to withstand the force and energy it would take in order to do something of that magnitude. 

IMO i think people should worry less about the past or future and worry more about the present because lets face it the present is exactly that, a present....It is a very very fucking special thing to be in the present and be what we are and inside this weird, wild and crazy thing we call a universe...your exsistence is a continuum of what you are at each point of time in the implied time period. you can never be really in the present other than being in that exact present moment that you are in within that said moment. when you think about it and then you realize all of this, combined with that fact that we are nothing more than hard, soft, melting,freezing elements that somehow mixed all together just perfectly to form this biological cell and being that was able to function and sustain itself on it own. Then you add into the mix conciousness and all of what that entails and encompasses all I can say is it is truely a fucking aaaammmmaaazzing place we call reality. sorry for the novel.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 10, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Just because something sounds cool doesn't make it a good idea, or even feasible. How would we go about doing this? Also, why would we need mirrors, to receive more sunlight? We already receive an immense amount of energy from the sun, perhaps it'd be a better idea to focus on developing the technology for harnessing the solar energy we already receive...


There are two types of people; idea people, and people who actually do things. 

Anyone can come up with ideas that sound 'great', but ones ability to actually see those ideas through to completion is another story. 

To put it another way, people who just vomit ideas out without thinking about them in advance, or don't have the ability to complete their ideas, are a dime a dozen.



> Lol! Can't argue with judge Judy, she's made her decision...


I would hate to be in her courtroom. lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> There are two types of people; idea people, and people who actually do things.
> 
> Anyone can come up with ideas that sound 'great', but ones ability to actually see those ideas through to completion is another story.
> 
> To put it another way, people who just vomit ideas out without thinking about them in advance, or don't have the ability to complete their ideas, are a dime a dozen.


Sometimes ideas spawn creation. If someone never heard about it than how could they build it? If the idea is copious enough to be known than people might just try and build it. I'm not in a position to build anything but I do have some good ideas that could revolutionize the world for good, pun intended. 

Sometimes the "idea people" are worth more than the builders because a novel idea can be worth a lot and very lucrative especially when it can improve lots of peoples lives.

I'm an idea person because My novel ideas are so insanely expensive to build, that unless I'm the King of the world, I'll never be able to implement what I want to do. But I put My ideas out there for people that might have more influence than Me. 

So when your not rich and you don't have the proper tools for the job, what's the next best thing to do? That would be to use your imagination to dream up things. 

I don't have any beef with you, by the way. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Sometimes ideas spawn creation. If someone never heard about it than how could they build it? If the idea is copious enough to be known than people might just try and build it. I'm not in a position to build anything but I do have some good ideas that could revolutionize the world for good, pun intended.
> 
> Sometimes the "idea people" are worth more than the builders because a novel idea can be worth a lot and very lucrative especially when it can improve lots of peoples lives.
> 
> ...


I've never read one original idea from you to improve the world. A lot of ideas you have are not even good ones, i.e. they could not improve the world. Other ideas I've read from you that may be good are not original. What good, original ideas have you had (please google them before posting to verify that they are original)?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 11, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never read one original idea from you to improve the world. A lot of ideas you have are not even good ones, i.e. they could not improve the world. Other ideas I've read from you that may be good are not original. What good, original ideas have you had (please google them before posting to verify that they are original)?


Not all of My prophecies for the future are original, like the mirrors in space around a star. I saw a youtube video, I believe, of that idea but it in the video they were saying that the aliens might use the mirrors in space to power their space ships. It was My idea to use the mirrors in space around our sun to grow bigger crops and to use it as a sort of climate control for the world. If there were enough mirrors in space around our sun then it would be real easy to make a colder climate warmer with increased sunlight. 

My first big "prophecy" was blowing the world up with underground cities all around the planet. Underground cities are real, the government has some I believe, and it would be easy enough to implement with the proper tools. I came up with this "prophecy" in about 2008. I'm not adept at growing the world bigger with underground cities but its a cool notion. Once again, underground cities are not a new idea but blowing the whole world up with underground cites is a "prophecy" of Mine. Its very grandiose but how many more homes would that supply for the people of the world?

My next big "prophecy" that I came up with was underwater cities all across the globe. I was actually in prison when I first thought about this one. This happened in 2009. I was in prison for fighting with My dad and I saw on TV a picture of an oil rig or platform on the ocean. The camera than went under the water and it looked like there were little houses on the bottom of the ocean floor. I thought "what a wonderful idea to live underwater". That's the same day I saw the undulating clouds in the sky, you know, 1 of the 5 signs I saw in the clouds in 2009. Than I started to build on that idea and I thought it would be a wonderful notion to use clear hemp plastic to build these underwater cites. I would just grow as much hemp as possible to harvest the plastic from it to build more underwater cites. And later I thought that it would also be a good idea to grow hemp underwater too in order to produce more plastic for whatever. But you could virtually grow anything underwater with the proper equipment. And you know what they say, that 70% of the world is covered in water so how much virgin real estate is there underwater? Maybe there are underwater shelters or bases somewhere in the world, so this notion would also be considered not original. 

I watched the following video with My brother in like 2009 or 2010, he showed Me the video but I thought how good of an idea would it be to build these pyramid cities all across the globe? If one of these can be build, than why not build a million of them? I couldn't find the rest of the video on youtube but this is the video that I did find about what I'm talking about. If I could find the rest of the video then I think it would say that 1 million people can live and work in the pyramid city. 

[youtube]wRsp6DhxLDU[/youtube]

Later on I also thought of building cites floating on top of the ocean. How many mansions could you build that way too?

I also thought, later on, that if you can build cites underwater and you can build cities underground then why cant you build cities under the ocean floor? How much real estate could there be under the thousands of feet of rock under the ocean floor?

And I believe the last place I thought to build cites was in the mountains. Like using either tunnel boring machines or nuclear powered lasers to carve through the mountain rock. 

Also, I'm sure when technology advances, we will live in space too. Maybe on the moon or mars or a space station or whatnot. 

So as you can tell, I'm totally unoriginal but My heart is in the right spot. Maybe I'm not the best Prophet but I see Myself as a Prophet. 

If you just want to be a scoffer than that's why you are- a scoffer. I know you like to debate, and I like debating with you Tyler but just don't undermine Me because I may not be the smartest person in the world, but I do have a heart of gold and I try and respect everyone and I expect respect back. Thanks!

EDIT- I would also get rid of most batteries by using fuel cells and liquid hydrogen as a replacement. I would also get rid of fossil fuels by replacing most of it with nuclear power plants that convert ocean water into liquid hydrogen to fuel most any need. I would also build billions of SPACE JETS (its a term that I coined) that would fly through the air, fly through space and also soar underwater. But I don't see a way that I could do all these things unless I become the King of the world. And I doubt that will ever happen but maybe when I die, someone will recognize Me for Who I am; And I believe that I'm the Prophet of this Age. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2013)

^^ Just attempting to clarify: you were speaking about your novel ideas, and when you yourself examined them, we found that they aren't novel at all. Strange that I don't even know you, but it took me to point that out to you when you should have been able to see that yourself. If you put the same effort into examining all of your beliefs and ideas, my bet is that you'll see the same thing... that those are not true, either. Just put more effort into your thinking process, and run your ideas through a filter before you post. That way you won't post inane bullshit that loses you credibility...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Just attempting to clarify: you were speaking about your novel ideas, and when you yourself examined them, we found that they aren't novel at all. Strange that I don't even know you, but it took me to point that out to you when you should have been able to see that yourself. If you put the same effort into examining all of your beliefs and ideas, my bet is that you'll see the same thing... that those are not true, either. Just put more effort into your thinking process, and run your ideas through a filter before you post. That way you won't post inane bullshit that loses you credibility...


I forgot to mention two other "prophecies" of Mine. 

The first "prophecy" is collecting asteroids and comets from the asteroid belt to form new planets and moons to colonize. I would use big SPACE JETS in order to collect the asteroids and comets, and I would send up millions of SPACE JETS in order to expedite the job of forming new planets and moons to colonize. I'm sure someone somewhere has thought about collecting asteroids in order to make planets but I thought of it all by Myself, without any help. So I'm sure its not a prophecy to you but its a prophecy to Me. 

Another "prophecy" of Mine is making ocean canals all across the globe, maybe every 100 miles or so. You read a post that I was talking about this Tyler. But I would use nuclear powered lasers to carve out the land into channels so that ocean water can flow. Why drive hours to the beach when you can bring the beach to you? (that's if you don't live on the coast). I think its a great idea that I came up with. But they can already build canals so to you I'm sure its not a novel prophecy to you but who do you know that thought of building a mile wide canal every 100 miles or so using nuclear powered lasers?

I've learned that whatever I say, I'm not going to convince you of anything Tyler, and other skeptics on here, but these are My prophecies. I'm sure every prophecy of Mine has been thought of by someone somewhere but they were My creations that I thought of on My own. I don't know what your definition of prophecy is to you but these are definitely prophecies for the future. Now the question you ask is whether they are original or not? Like I said, I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of all these things but they came from Me without any help, basically they were novel to Me. I thought of these things on My own without any help. So I consider Myself the Prophet of this new Age. 

So it depends on what your definition of original is. And it depends on your definition of prophecy. Like I said, they were original to Me and these are definitely prophetic. I'm predicting the future from ideas that were original to Me.

EDIT- I think I deserve some kind of credit for coming up with all these things on My own. Basically for all of My prophecies I went from a little idea to a much grander idea. Lets see what the definition of prophecy is. 


proph·e·cy
[prof-uh-see] Show IPA 

noun, plural proph·e·cies. 
1. 
the foretelling or prediction of what is to come. 

2. 
something that is declared by a prophet, especially a divinely inspired prediction, instruction, or exhortation. 

3. 
a divinely inspired utterance or revelation: oracular prophecies. 

4. 
the action, function, or faculty of a prophet. 




Nowhere here does it say that a prophecy has to be original at all. Its simply a prediction of what is to come. So by definition, I'm a Prophet because I'm one that is foretelling the future. I guess all of My prophecies might have been thought of by someone somewhere at some point in time but they were all original to Me and I believe that's what matters.

EDIT- And how can I forget one of My most coolest prophecies? The ONLINE GOVERNMENT! This idea was original to Me too back in 2009 when I was in a state hospital (after I got out of prison) for 5 months. I was in the hospital and I was thinking "If I'm going to be the King of the world, how would I rule My government?" And then I thought of the ONLINE GOVERNMENT where the people can do all the voting by their self on the internet. This would give all the power to the people besides the checks and balances. Candidly, you could vote on all of the laws from your laptop, tablet, smart phone or any device that you are connected to the internet. Once again, I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of this but it was novel to Me and its another prophecy of Mine!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 12, 2013)

If any of you guys can find one of My prophecies that were already predicted by someone else than I would be very impressed because these were all novel to Me. But now I'm sharing My prophecies with you all so maybe someone will steal My prophecies but I'd just be happy to live in a world where all of these prophecies are fulfilled. 

These are all wonderful notions that should be implemented by the "higher powers" because I sure can not make any of these things happen. I'm just the Messenger that has the good news that these things are more then possible. But even if someone did steal all of My prophecies, and made them come true, then My prophecies would still be fulfilled and I wouldn't mind that much as long as I get a little credit. 

King George- the Prophet!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I forgot to mention two other "prophecies" of Mine.


We weren't talking about prophecies, we were speaking about novel ideas. Pay attention. According to the definition you posted, something is not a prophecy unless it actually comes to be. If the ideas in question have not actualized, they are not prophecy. Just ideas that may or may not come to pass. So none of these are prophecies, as prophecy must necessarily be in retrospect...



> The first "prophecy" is collecting asteroids and comets from the asteroid belt to form new planets and moons to colonize. I would use big SPACE JETS in order to collect the asteroids and comets, and I would send up millions of SPACE JETS in order to expedite the job of forming new planets and moons to colonize. I'm sure someone somewhere has thought about collecting asteroids in order to make planets but I thought of it all by Myself, without any help. So I'm sure its not a prophecy to you but its a prophecy to Me.


This sounds retarded. How would this work? Where would you place these planets, in our orbit of the the sun, or in another. Would gravity or our orbit be affected negatively? Why or why not? You don't understand any of the physics or repercussions behind this idea. You are like a five year old, "Let's put a bunch of space rocks together with space jets!" without understanding anything else about it. Your mind is a joke...



> Another "prophecy" of Mine is making ocean canals all across the globe, maybe every 100 miles or so. You read a post that I was talking about this Tyler. But I would use nuclear powered lasers to carve out the land into channels so that ocean water can flow. Why drive hours to the beach when you can bring the beach to you? (that's if you don't live on the coast). I think its a great idea that I came up with. But they can already build canals so to you I'm sure its not a novel prophecy to you but who do you know that thought of building a mile wide canal every 100 miles or so using nuclear powered lasers?


Again, Little One, you don't understand anything behind your juvenile idea. How would this effect the ecology (this would be a different answer every 100 miles), what advantages/disadvantages does this idea pose and what are it's benefits beside wanting to take a dip. You SO belong at the children's table...



> I've learned that whatever I say, I'm not going to convince you of anything Tyler, and other skeptics on here, but these are My prophecies


You could easily convince us if anything you ever said were true/could work/were credible...




> I'm sure every prophecy of Mine has been thought of by someone somewhere but they were My creations that I thought of on My own. I don't know what your definition of prophecy is to you but these are definitely prophecies for the future. Now the question you ask is whether they are original or not? Like I said, I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of all these things but they came from Me without any help, basically they were novel to Me. I thought of these things on My own without any help. So I consider Myself the Prophet of this new Age.


So what? A lot of us come up with the same great ideas, only to discover they have already been thought out and actualized. What you don't seem to understand is great idea men/inventors don't simply come up with cool thoughts without understanding MANY things that go along with their ideas - what is the cost/benefit analysis? What is the impact on the planet (positive and negative), the residents of the area, the wildlife, long term environmental impact projections, etc.? Anyone can just spew shit from their brains to let others figure out these things for them, toddlers do this all day long. So, congrats... 



> So it depends on what your definition of original is. And it depends on your definition of prophecy. Like I said, they were original to Me and these are definitely prophetic. I'm predicting the future from ideas that were original to Me.
> 
> EDIT- I think I deserve some kind of credit for coming up with all these things on My own. Basically for all of My prophecies I went from a little idea to a much grander idea. Lets see what the definition of prophecy is.
> 
> ...


We weren't originally speaking of prophecy, but of novel ideas. You are confusing PREDICTING with PROPHECY: Anyone can predict something, and that thing may come to be or not. Prophecy is when someone predicts something that actually comes to be. Since your predictions haven't come to pass, they are not prophecy...



> EDIT- And how can I forget one of My most coolest prophecies? The ONLINE GOVERNMENT! This idea was original to Me too back in 2009 when I was in a state hospital (after I got out of prison) for 5 months. I was in the hospital and I was thinking "If I'm going to be the King of the world, how would I rule My government?" And then I thought of the ONLINE GOVERNMENT where the people can do all the voting by their self on the internet. This would give all the power to the people besides the checks and balances. Candidly, you could vote on all of the laws from your laptop, tablet, smart phone or any device that you are connected to the internet. Once again, I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of this but it was novel to Me and its another prophecy of Mine!


Online voting is your huge idea? Wow, what an amazing mind you possess. You truly are mentally about 8 years old, kind of sad...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If any of you guys can find one of My prophecies that were already predicted by someone else than I would be very impressed because these were all novel to Me. But now I'm sharing My prophecies with you all so maybe someone will steal My prophecies but I'd just be happy to live in a world where all of these prophecies are fulfilled.
> 
> These are all wonderful notions that should be implemented by the "higher powers" because I sure can not make any of these things happen. I'm just the Messenger that has the good news that these things are more then possible. But even if someone did steal all of My prophecies, and made them come true, then My prophecies would still be fulfilled and I wouldn't mind that much as long as I get a little credit.
> 
> ...


well, it's easy enough to check..just google it and either it will or won't come up.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> We weren't talking about prophecies, we were speaking about novel ideas. Pay attention. According to the definition you posted, something is not a prophecy unless it actually comes to be. If the ideas in question have not actualized, they are not prophecy. Just ideas that may or may not come to pass. So none of these are prophecies, as prophecy must necessarily be in retrospect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But George is OUR 8 year old..Tyler..who is older? your son or George? rofl just messing with you guys! 

As for why we are not time traveling..we would have to find a practical application to "fold" time.. being at one point, folding time (much like a napkin) and end at the desired point..imo


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If any of you guys can find one of My prophecies that were already predicted by someone else than I would be very impressed because these were all novel to Me. But now I'm sharing My prophecies with you all so maybe someone will steal My prophecies but I'd just be happy to live in a world where all of these prophecies are fulfilled.
> 
> These are all wonderful notions that should be implemented by the "higher powers" because I sure can not make any of these things happen. I'm just the Messenger that has the good news that these things are more then possible. But even if someone did steal all of My prophecies, and made them come true, then My prophecies would still be fulfilled and I wouldn't mind that much as long as I get a little credit.
> 
> ...


How are you doing with your meds? Taking the correct dosages at the proper times, I hope? Weren't you going to check yourself into the mental ward soon, as you like to hang around the other crazies?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yea im pretty sure that is an incorrect statement, considering at the large hadron in switz WE DO make particles and nano-particles travel 99.999999999999999999999999% the speed of light and then smash into eachother i would personally consider that US (we, as human beings) MAKING something travel pretty god damn close to the speed of light....lets face that...that huge fucking particle smyou maashing machine DID'NT build itself, right? so how would those particles do it on their own? granted yes maybe said particles WOULD HAVE traveled that fast without our tech. but they surely would not have traveled at that speed inside our machines, inside the universe...absolutley...inside the hadron....i doubt it. so i am going to go out on a limb here and say yes....Yes we do make anything do anything, just because it would have done it on its own doesnt mean it would have done it on its own where WE actaully did it. you may not understand what im saying and thats OK. but I enjoy the discussion and debate of worthy, intelligent and educated (other) people, and I thrive on learning new things everyday, maybe my logic is flawed? please dont be shy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time travel is possible much like a bending or "folding" a napkin..we need to figure out the bend/fold application..imo


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 12, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> We weren't talking about prophecies, we were speaking about novel ideas. Pay attention. According to the definition you posted, something is not a prophecy unless it actually comes to be. If the ideas in question have not actualized, they are not prophecy. Just ideas that may or may not come to pass. So none of these are prophecies, as prophecy must necessarily be in retrospect...


I think some of My predictions were novel ideas in the sense that I, and I'm sure you too, have never heard of it before. I'm sure most of the readers on here have never heard of My predictions. They are just so big compared to what is being done today. 

If I use your logic then there has been no prophets until their prediction comes to pass. 

I guess I don't understand the difference between prophecy and prediction besides that a prediction needs to come to pass in order to make it into a prophecy. 

I'm still going to say that I have prophecies instead of predictions because I know eventually at least some of My predictions will come to pass. 



tyler.durden said:


> This sounds retarded. How would this work? Where would you place these planets, in our orbit of the the sun, or in another. Would gravity or our orbit be affected negatively? Why or why not? You don't understand any of the physics or repercussions behind this idea. You are like a five year old, "Let's put a bunch of space rocks together with space jets!" without understanding anything else about it. Your mind is a joke...


I would actually take the orbits out of the planets and just have them rotate in place if its possible. You would be able to fit way more planets around a star if you just had them spin in place. The only challenge is controlling the seasons. But if you had giant nuclear powered rockets to move them back and forth, for the seasons, than it could be done. I'm sure you could fit hundreds of planets and moons around a star this way. 

If it could be done, I think it would be a great idea. I just have never heard of this from anyone besides Myself so I don't know if its doable. 



tyler.durden said:


> Again, Little One, you don't understand anything behind your juvenile idea. How would this effect the ecology (this would be a different answer every 100 miles), what advantages/disadvantages does this idea pose and what are it's benefits beside wanting to take a dip. You SO belong at the children's table...


I'm sure it would ruin some habitat but it would also be making other habitat. The scientists would have to weigh out the pros and cons to see if building ocean channels all across the globe would be worth the trouble. I'm not a scientist, I'm a Prophet, and I'm just saying that it can be done in the future. A big pro to this is that most people would have beach front property and there would be that much more fish in the water. The only disadvantage that I can think of is that it would ruin some of the natural habitat. 

Its just a wild thought anyways because I'm a wild boy!



tyler.durden said:


> You could easily convince us if anything you ever said were true/could work/were credible...


Knowing you guys, I don't think I'll ever be credible to you guys or convince you of anything. 



tyler.durden said:


> So what? A lot of us come up with the same great ideas, only to discover they have already been thought out and actualized. What you don't seem to understand is great idea men/inventors don't simply come up with cool thoughts without understanding MANY things that go along with their ideas - what is the cost/benefit analysis? What is the impact on the planet (positive and negative), the residents of the area, the wildlife, long term environmental impact projections, etc.? Anyone can just spew shit from their brains to let others figure out these things for them, toddlers do this all day long. So, congrats...


Thanks for the congrats!



tyler.durden said:


> We weren't originally speaking of prophecy, but of novel ideas. You are confusing PREDICTING with PROPHECY: Anyone can predict something, and that thing may come to be or not. Prophecy is when someone predicts something that actually comes to be. Since your predictions haven't come to pass, they are not prophecy...


I don't think My predictions will ever come to pass in My life so according to your definition, they are just predictions and not prophecy because they have not come to pass. I still going to say that I have prophecies because I don't like your definition of prophecy. 

But one day, some of My predictions will come to pass and, according to you, then they will be prophecy. I consider Myself a Prophet with prophecies. Whatever, right?



tyler.durden said:


> Online voting is your huge idea? Wow, what an amazing mind you possess. You truly are mentally about 8 years old, kind of sad...


I think an online government would solve 99% of the worlds problems because it would get rid of corruption. It would be the people voting for the people instead of politicians voting for the elites. 



schuylaar said:


> But George is OUR 8 year old..Tyler..who is older? your son or George? rofl just messing with you guys!


I'm actually 8 plus 20. I will be 28 in the next few days. 

Happy birthday to Me. 



tyler.durden said:


> How are you doing with your meds? Taking the correct dosages at the proper times, I hope? Weren't you going to check yourself into the mental ward soon, as you like to hang around the other crazies?


Isn't this getting old now? You ask how My therapy and meds are every other day it seems. 

I'm taking My meds everyday. Its not like I'm on serious meds anyways. I'm just taking a sleeping pill, an anti-anxiety and lithium. 

I would have checked Myself into the mental hospital already but I'm waiting to move. 

Just be cool Tyler. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I think some of My predictions were novel ideas in the sense that I, and I'm sure you too, have never heard of it before. I'm sure most of the readers on here have never heard of My predictions. They are just so big compared to what is being done today.
> 
> If I use your logic then there has been no prophets until their prediction comes to pass.
> 
> ...


What.... in the *fuck.... *are you talking about?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 12, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> What.... in the *fuck.... *are you talking about?


His education and knowledge of physics is right on par with an average eight year old, it's amazing how ignorant and deluded he is...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> What.... in the *fuck.... *are you talking about?


I'm talking about a way to fit many times more planets around a star. One way of doing this would be to get rid of the orbit of the planet and just rotate the planet in place so that you get a day and night cycle. Then the only problem is getting the seasons right. If there was enough force of some sort then you could just keep the planet spinning in place and move it back and forth for the seasons. This wouldn't be a small endeavor, actually it would be a huge endeavor to get this to work, but once it was working then you could fit many times more planets around a star. I'm not even going to guess exactly how many planets you could fit around a star if they were just spinning in place but I'm sure it could be a lot. I would use nuclear powered rockets (unless you can think of something better) to move the planets back and forth to give them their seasons.

I actually thought about this idea when I was living in a homeless shelter, about 8 months ago or so. 

If you cant tell by now, I'm very grandiose. 



tyler.durden said:


> His education and knowledge of physics is right on par with an average eight year old, it's amazing how ignorant and deluded he is...


Yeah, your real nice!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm talking about a way to fit many times more planets around a star. One way of doing this would be to get rid of the orbit of the planet and just rotate the planet in place so that you get a day and night cycle. Then the only problem is getting the seasons right. If there was enough force of some sort then you could just keep the planet spinning in place and move it back and forth for the seasons. This wouldn't be a small endeavor, actually it would be a huge endeavor to get this to work, but once it was working then you could fit many times more planets around a star. I'm not even going to guess exactly how many planets you could fit around a star if they were just spinning in place but I'm sure it could be a lot. I would use nuclear powered rockets (unless you can think of something better) to move the planets back and forth to give them their seasons.
> 
> I actually thought about this idea when I was living in a homeless shelter, about 8 months ago or so.
> 
> ...


Seriously, why don't you stop posting nonsense for a while and educate yourself at least until the high school level. Start with some 5th grade science books, and go at your own pace. I am embarrassed that someone in their late twenties could be so incredibly ignorant and arrogant at the same time. Did you get to complete high school? Elementary school? If you educate yourself you will be able to see what most others see, how silly and childish your thinking process and ideas are...


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Aug 13, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I think some of My predictions were novel ideas in the sense that I, and I'm sure you too, have never heard of it before. I'm sure most of the readers on here have never heard of My predictions. They are just so big compared to what is being done today.
> 
> If I use your logic then there has been no prophets until their prediction comes to pass.
> 
> ...


Uhh what happened to Puff Puff Pass quit fucking bogarting !!!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 13, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm talking about a way to fit many times more planets around a star. One way of doing this would be to get rid of the orbit of the planet and just rotate the planet in place so that you get a day and night cycle. Then the only problem is getting the seasons right. If there was enough force of some sort then you could just keep the planet spinning in place and move it back and forth for the seasons. This wouldn't be a small endeavor, actually it would be a huge endeavor to get this to work, but once it was working then you could fit many times more planets around a star. I'm not even going to guess exactly how many planets you could fit around a star if they were just spinning in place but I'm sure it could be a lot. I would use nuclear powered rockets (unless you can think of something better) to move the planets back and forth to give them their seasons.
> 
> I actually thought about this idea when I was living in a homeless shelter, about 8 months ago or so.
> 
> ...


*You're *(it's in bold for a reason) insane. Seriously, they're not grandiose, they're fucking stupid. 

Where in your plan do Captn' Crunch and Scooby Doo make an entrance? Which planet will the telle-tubbies live on?

If we used the transformers to guard the new plants in the solar system, evil aliens couldn't attack us as easily.... Fuck, I'm good; just got two birds stoned at once....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 13, 2013)

by ur standard if I make a bunch of randome crazy predictions and 1 or 2 happen to "come to pass" that makes me a prophet? Or just a crazy fuck who wasn't wrong for once...George u give off Manson vibes, ahha


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 13, 2013)

Absurdness aside...

Why do you want the planets to be stationary? They won't stay in position (unless you constantly monitor them and move them with your magic planet movers); they will fall into the sun because of gravity. 

Imagine shooting a gun parallel to the ground. The bullet will have a lot of forward velocity, but it will eventually fall to the ground. Now imagine you shoot a bullet out so fast that even though the earths gravity is pulling it down, it will travel so fast and so far that the earth will curve away from it, and it will leave earths orbit and continue on in a straight line that you shot it in. 

Now imagine you shoot a bullet that has a speed between those 2. The bullet travels fast enough so that earth curves away from it, but gravity also pulls it towards earth at the same rate. The bullet is falling towards the earth at the same rate the curvature of the earth is causing it to curve away from the bullet. The bullet will continue traveling forward unless something stops it, and it will also continue falling towards earth. That is what orbit is. Earth needs that inertia hurtling us out into space to counter the suns gravity, otherwise we would fall into it like a bullet.


----------



## karousing (Aug 13, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> time travel is possible much like a bending or "folding" a napkin..we need to figure out the bend/fold application..imo


instead of folding the napkin 
what about rolling it up


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 13, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If Einstein and science are correct than traveling forward in time is possible. So why aren't we doing it? All we need is a very fast space ship and than we can take "trips" into the future.
> 
> Basically the theory of relativity states that if an object, like a space ship, travels at velocities near the speed of light than effectively the space ship "slows down" the time down in the space ship and effectively the time on earth would "speed up" up relative to each other.
> 
> ...


This explains why you're also so religious, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. You completely skip over the evidence portion. Travelling faster than light is not possible, because light acts like a wave (waves are caused by interaction with matter), but somehow manages to travel through empty space, where there is no matter. Since light has no mass, it travels extremely fast. This is one of the many mysteries that scientists at this point just accept. You work on building that space ship, I'm sure you can solve the issues that the best minds of our time can't.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2013)

karousing said:


> instead of folding the napkin
> what about rolling it up


that could also be a possibility..overall time travel would have to deal with some sort of bend, whether it comes from a fold or roll end result would be the same..in the mean time:

and WTF is a FLUX Capacitor anyway!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0kswK2aI08


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 13, 2013)

it capacitates the flux.


----------



## karousing (Aug 14, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> This explains why you're also so religious, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. You completely skip over the evidence portion. Travelling faster than light is not possible, because light acts like a wave (waves are caused by interaction with matter), but somehow manages to travel through empty space, where there is no matter. Since light has no mass, it travels extremely fast. This is one of the many mysteries that scientists at this point just accept. You work on building that space ship, I'm sure you can solve the issues that the best minds of our time can't.


light is only what you interpret the wave as.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2013)

karousing said:


> light is only what you interpret the wave as.


and if a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it..does it make a sound? I vote yes..imo


----------



## karousing (Aug 14, 2013)

how do you know it fell and didnt lay down quietly for a nap?

edit: it could have also studied ninjitsu....


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> and if a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it..does it make a sound? I vote yes..imo


you can vote yes but unless it can be confirmed by someone that actually heard it, then it did not happen.

but of course i think it made a sound.


----------



## karousing (Aug 14, 2013)

how do you know what you are seeing is actually a fallen tree? all you know is that the waves are being interpreted into particles in the form of a fallen tree.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> you can vote yes but unless it can be confirmed by someone that actually heard it, then it did not happen.
> 
> but of course i think it made a sound.


no, no it did happen..that was included in the equation..you were told it does fall


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 15, 2013)

karousing said:


> how do you know what you are seeing is actually a fallen tree? all you know is that the waves are being interpreted into particles in the form of a fallen tree.


The whole 'you don't know that what you see, is really what's there' argument is pretty flimsy to start with. We verify what we see daily, it's how you made a response on this forum, and how I interpreted it, and responded back. Completely impossible if what we are seeing is subjective.


----------



## karousing (Aug 15, 2013)

we verify what we see yes. for example, you see the colour blue. you say that is blue. i agree because i grew up thinking that it is blue as well. but the colour i am seeing is red not blue. but due to our communications upbringings while we are actually seeing different colours we have been calling them the same thing. and the only way to verify would be to mind meld of some sort and verify that it is not just a communication error.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 15, 2013)

[youtube]GqLRDgzuNXY[/youtube]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 15, 2013)

karousing said:


> we verify what we see yes. for example, you see the colour blue. you say that is blue. i agree because i grew up thinking that it is blue as well. but the colour i am seeing is red not blue. but due to our communications upbringings while we
> are actually seeing different colours we have been calling them the same thing. and the only way to verify would be to mind meld of some sort and verify that it is not just a communication error.



Some things could be subjective, like color. For instance, magenta isn't even a 'color', it's actually just our brain inventing 'lack of yellow'. 

We really have no choice but to trust what we see if we want to survive. You don't refuse to eat because the bag of chips you bought could actually be plutonium. You trust the eyes of the food inspectors, and technicians that work on planes, and for the mkost part that turns out pretty well. You trust your eyes to that degree, so it at least _seems_ unbelievable when people claim that we can't trust our eyes when talking about simple ideas like colors. Not to be a dick, but who gives a shit if my blue is your red - we can shoot people into space, and smash atoms, and create insanely powerful super computers.


----------



## karousing (Aug 15, 2013)

can you see into the future? can you make the future?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 16, 2013)

karousing said:


> can you see into the future? can you make the future?


I cannot see into the future, and we all impact the future to varying degrees.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 16, 2013)

it doesnt matter if you are stupid and a dumb cunt , it doesnt matter if you are are a dumb cunt and cant catch a ball and everything in your life is retarded , because you know ,you will allways be welcome with god , heres the thing about people who believe in god ...........they are stupid ........jim jeffereies


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YweN6NeaJU


----------



## karousing (Aug 16, 2013)

do you believe in yourself?


----------



## april (Aug 16, 2013)

Time travel is possible!!! Just fly from Beijing to Saskatoon and u will arrive one hour b4 u even left.....lol


----------



## LeMonster (Aug 20, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> we do have tech that can make frequences and stuff like that go the speed of light, but there is no way to do it fora human, the g's alone woudl kill you instantly even if you did actually travel back into time.


lmfao. This gave me the most horrifying image of the future. Just a bunch of dead bodies Fallin out of the sky after successful time travel.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm traveling through time right now....
Albeit very, very slowly.


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 20, 2013)

I traveled from 1985 to read this thread. It was worth the trip.


----------



## Y0da (Aug 20, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I would say a (zodiac) AGE is about 2,000 years, so I would come back to earth every 2,000 years or so.
> 
> So if Jesus got on a space ship when He ascended into heaven and did some time traveling than just about 2,000 years would have passed since then. Maybe Jesus is a time traveler, because He allegedly didn't stay dead, He allegedly rose from the dead and ascended into heaven. Maybe He got onto a space ship with some alien friends and that's how He will return. But I believe that I AM Christ so maybe I'm going to be that time traveler. Its just a wacky thought anyways.
> 
> ~PEACE~


I have to ask, are you taking the piss when you claim the belief that you are Christ?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dr. Skunk Bud said:


> Uhh what happened to Puff Puff Pass quit fucking bogarting !!!!


I'm not even smoking weed at the moment. I had to quit because of where I live now. Plus I'm crazy enough without the pot. 

But I know what you mean. Please come up with some wild and crazy ideas yourself if you want to. I always appreciate some new cool information. 



Beefbisquit said:


> *You're *(it's in bold for a reason) insane. Seriously, they're not grandiose, they're fucking stupid.
> 
> Where in your plan do Captn' Crunch and Scooby Doo make an entrance? Which planet will the telle-tubbies live on?
> 
> ...


I know that I'm insane and that's the way I like it! 

I would use the SPACE JETS to gather up the asteroids and comets from the asteroid belt to form habitable planets and habitable moons. I would protect these planets and moons using the biggest lasers in the solar system. I call it "SOLAR LASERS"! I will put enough mirrors in space around our sun and form the biggest lasers in this solar system. This SOLAR LASER would be able to cut any planet in half or dice it into pieces or just totally annihilate anything that comes in its way. I say it would be the most powerful laser in our solar system because I don't know what kind of lasers are in other solar systems. Other solar systems could do the same thing if there were enough mirrors in the proper location. 



Bublonichronic said:


> by ur standard if I make a bunch of randome crazy predictions and 1 or 2 happen to "come to pass" that makes me a prophet? Or just a crazy fuck who wasn't wrong for once...George u give off Manson vibes, ahha


I don't have a standard for what a prophet must do or be like. 

You can try and predict anything that you want. The more predictors or prophets in the world the better because that will give the scientists and engineers something to fulfill. Plus if your predicting good things than what could be the worst thing that would happen? It doesn't come true? But it was still worth a shot if its for the good of mankind. 

Bublonichronic, I don't think I'm like Manson at all, except I do believe that I'm Christ like Manson BUT I don't have a cult or a following. Plus, I would rather die than hurt anyone. 



guy incognito said:


> Absurdness aside...
> 
> Why do you want the planets to be stationary? They won't stay in position (unless you constantly monitor them and move them with your magic planet movers); they will fall into the sun because of gravity.
> 
> ...


You know what, you're right and you make a good point. Without the orbit "pushing the planet away" from the sun, then I guess you're right, the sun would suck up that planet. But what if the "magic planet movers" were nuclear powered rockets that COULD push the planet to the correct spot? What if you could make rockets from antimatter, which is more powerful than nuclear?

There would have to be a way to move a planet with all the power that is in our galaxy. 

I'm just bouncing ideas off of all the well renowned scientists that blog on RIU!



GOD HERE said:


> This explains why you're also so religious, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. You completely skip over the evidence portion. Travelling faster than light is not possible, because light acts like a wave (waves are caused by interaction with matter), but somehow manages to travel through empty space, where there is no matter. Since light has no mass, it travels extremely fast. This is one of the many mysteries that scientists at this point just accept. You work on building that space ship, I'm sure you can solve the issues that the best minds of our time can't.


Hypothetically speaking, if I were the King of the world than I would build billions of SPACE JETS which are, in a way, space ships. I would build a SPACE JET for each person that will get a pilots license. And I hope every adult gets a pilots license. Plus the SPACE JETS can travel through the water too. 

I'm not looking to do anything but help figure things out. I don't know everything but I do want to help. 



karousing said:


> can you see into the future? can you make the future?


(I know this comment wasn't for Me but whatever.)

I cant literally see into the future, but if all of My dreams come true than I have a good guess about how the earth will be in the future. And it looks to Me like we are all going to be space cadets in the future. I don't know if it will be the generation of your kids or grandchildren or even great grandchildren, but we are going to be space cadets in the future. 



guy incognito said:


> I traveled from 1985 to read this thread. It was worth the trip.


I was born in 1985!

EDIT- Or was I born in the year 0 and now its the year 28 ACG, or After Christ George!



Y0da said:


> I have to ask, are you taking the piss when you claim the belief that you are Christ?


You know, that's really funny because I often wondered that about Jesus Myself. I used to think, "well Jesus had to eat and drink so He must have had to piss and shit." And what kind of Savior takes a crap every morning? Lol! 

But yes, I do piss and shit everyday. You can try and find any person that doesn't piss and shit but I don't think you'll find one person. And Christ is just a Person but more divine than most.

~PEACE~


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 23, 2013)

Where in your plan do Captn' Crunch and Scooby Doo make an entrance? Which planet will the telle-tubbies live on?

i have no idea but i do know that Captn' Crunch does indeed cut the roof of your mouth. unless of course you let sit for 20 minutes to get soggy.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not even smoking weed at the moment. I had to quit because of where I live now. Plus I'm crazy enough without the pot.
> 
> But I know what you mean. Please come up with some wild and crazy ideas yourself if you want to. I always appreciate some new cool information.
> 
> ...


George if you really believed yourself to be JC, you would not know this..calendar is a man made.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> George if you really believed yourself to be JC, you would not know this..calendar is a man made.


Hey babe!

I actually don't believe Myself to be JC or Jesus Christ! But I believe that I am George Christ! I was born August 14th of 1985 and I'm only 28 years old so I cant be Jesus because My Name is George. But its possible that I WAS Jesus and now I'm reincarnated into a new body! 

But My point was that its the year 2013 AD, or after Christ. I was simply positing that in reference to Me, its the year 28 ACG, or After Christ George! And if I'm the starting point, then I was born in the year 0! But I'm just being facetious! Maybe one day I will be referenced as being born in the year 0 but I highly doubt that I will see that while I'm alive. 

Its all good because it doesn't matter what year it really is; what matters is how happy people are in the times that they live.

~PEACE~


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hey babe!
> 
> I actually don't believe Myself to be JC or Jesus Christ! But I believe that I am George Christ! I was born August 14th of 1985 and I'm only 28 years old so I cant be Jesus because My Name is George. But its possible that I WAS Jesus and now I'm reincarnated into a new body!
> 
> ...









But seriously I was thinking.

If life and pretty much everything in the universe in controlled by the same things. Such as chemical reactions and the forces of the universe.

Does it not makes sense that we have no control over the outcome of anything? That everything is determined by these things and the outcomes cannot be changed by us eve nif we believe they can. That anything that ever happens was going to happen like that no matter what?

If everything in the unvierse is governed by chemical reactions and the semi-unchanging forces of the universe isn't every outcome already determined from the creation into the expansion of the universe called time.

So if the universe does expand to implosion, have we not experienced this a trillion times before? Have I not lived the same life infinity amount of times? 

Ramble Ramble Ramble i need to go to bed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Why would the experiences be the same just because the building blocks are? 

Even if our universe went through countless expansion/contraction processes, why would the experiences in the first be the same in the last?

I see it like people, we're all made up of exactly the same stuff, but our experiences vary exponentially. The same, I would think, would be said for each expansion. What really trips me out is, since I in fact do believe in the expansion/contraction theory, how long has this process been going on?.. There has to have been a beginning, right? No matter which way you cut it, go back billions and billions of years to the beginning of our own universe, then go back hundreds of billions more! Millions of billions, billions of billions.. what was the beginning? This question has an answer, and the fact that my own mind can't comprehend it is, to me, inspiring in a strange kind of way.. 

Talk about rambling, it's late, and I'm drunk, so forgive any inconsistencies in logic..


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 25, 2013)

I was also drunk last night when I wrote that.
I recently read that they found a section of the universe that literally doesn't exist and it is 4 billion lights years across.

The universe expands. But it is the expansion of the electron shell of atoms not the creation of new matter. Eventually the electron shells will become unstable and the universe will basically tear its self into pieces and collapse throwing all of the forces into chaos.

This will throw off all the forces of the universe like gravity, the strong and weak nuclear forces. 

These forces will cause the materials that form the universe to expand and contract until the forces meet the area where they are once again stable. Equilibrium to form stable matter.

I'm saying if the forces are the same does it not stand that everything would literally be the same as it happened before. 



The really big question is what is outside the universe. If we looked far enough into a piece of matter would we not see the universe?

Everything is made up of something else. If matter exists it must be infinite.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 25, 2013)

When I say matter is infinite I mean you won't ever be able to establish the base material because it doesn't exist.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 25, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> I'm traveling through time right now....
> Albeit very, very slowly.


Speak for yourself lol I'm traveling thru time at pretty much the speed of light*

Its everywhere else that I travel really slowly 


*pesky orbit's (Sun/milky way,....) ruin my attempts at sedentary


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 27, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


>


I also have a plan to turn any desert into a paradise. This is what I would do. 

I would use My SOLAR LASER to carve out ocean canals across all of the continents, including the desert. So there would be an ocean channel every hundred miles or so. The ocean canals would be a source of salt water. I would then build the biggest distilleries the world has ever seen to convert the salt water into fresh water. These said distilleries could supply all of the worlds fresh water needs, and these could be implemented all across the globe too. Next I would turn as much sand into Rockwool, as needed. I would make the Rockwool "mats" about 100 feet high, or more and as large as possible, but it still would need to be put into place. I'm thinking the Rockwool "mats" could be the size of a football field or bigger and 100 feet thick. 

These Rockwool "mats" could cover any desert and provide a perfect growing medium for any plant that I can think of. So its the combination of the SOLAR LASER to cut the ocean canals, the distilleries to convert the ocean water into fresh water and the Rockwool "mats" for the growing medium, to provide the perfect habitat for just about any plant. Then all you would need is organic fertilizer to feed the plants. 

But whos to say that the Rockwool mats have to only be 100 feet tall? They could possibly be 1,000 feet tall if you really wanted to go overboard. 

I would also use Rockwool mats to grow underground too. They could be maybe 10 feet tall, more or less for the underground but it still would be growing organic hydroponics underground to feed the world too. I think that if we did these things then there would be enough food to feed over 1 trillion people. But who knows, it could feed more people then that. All I know is that there is plenty of space to grow food and thanks to hydroponics, you can grow virtually anywhere. 

These are just some of the prophecies that I have. Candidly, My goal is to create a paradise for the world where there is no shortage of necessities. I'm sure that once the world wakes up from its stupor that these things will become a reality!

EDIT- You could build thousands of floors of farms underneath the Rockwool farms on top. I would use nuclear fusion power plants to bring the energy to the underground farms where artificial light is needed! 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2013)

^^ What an imagination you have, Little Georgie! Now go read some grade school science books...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I also have a plan to turn any desert into a paradise. This is what I would do.
> 
> I would use My SOLAR LASER to carve out ocean canals across all of the continents, including the desert. So there would be an ocean channel every hundred miles or so. The ocean canals would be a source of salt water. I would then build the biggest distilleries the world has ever seen to convert the salt water into fresh water. These said distilleries could supply all of the worlds fresh water needs, and these could be implemented all across the globe too. Next I would turn as much sand into Rockwool, as needed. I would make the Rockwool "mats" about 100 feet high, or more and as large as possible, but it still would need to be put into place. I'm thinking the Rockwool "mats" could be the size of a football field or bigger and 100 feet thick.
> 
> ...


What about the heat generated by a giant solar laser? What would that do to our atmosphere? What would carving hundreds of thousands of miles of new rivers to bring the ocean water inwards do to the deserts do to the ocean water level, and how would it affect existing coastal areas dependent on that water? 

By the way, your ideas still suck and they're not prophecies.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 27, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ What an imagination you have, Little Georgie! Now go read some grade school science books...


Its just food for thought. 

I think My notions are wonderful ideas that are actually possible to implement. I have no idea when My notions will be implemented, if ever, but they still are possible with the correct technology. I believe the science currently is up to the task but what government would do it? 

But candidly, turning the desert into a farm land is a great idea, and why not farm underground, under the main farm? It would be a multi billion dollar industry because it could produce more food then people could ever eat. 

I'm not saying that it needs to happen exactly as I say, but these are just some prophecies that I have acquired.

But it still could happen. 



Beefbisquit said:


> What about the heat generated by a giant solar laser?


The star, in this case our sun, would be producing all the heat. The mirrors would have to be place far away enough not to melt or be effected by the star. 

It could just be lots of mirrors placed in the sky that would properly direct the stars energy into usable energy that would do useful work. As I said, the mirrors could just reflect a little bit of light and maybe just add some natural sunlight to grow bigger crops or warm up colder climates.

But if it were to be used as a very powerful laser then there would be great heat on whatever it was directed at. 



Beefbisquit said:


> What would that do to our atmosphere?


That's a good question for a meteorologist. I have no clue what it would do to the atmosphere but that's a good question. I would hope it wouldn't have a big effect on the atmosphere but what do I know? 



Beefbisquit said:


> What would carving hundreds of thousands of miles of new rivers to bring the ocean water inwards do to the deserts do to the ocean water level, and how would it affect existing coastal areas dependent on that water?


Have you have heard what they are saying about ocean water levels? They are saying that the ocean is rising due to melting glaciers or whatever. 

But you're right, it might drop the ocean water level down a little but I doubt it would be too much. I haven't thought about it much to be honest with you. But if you wanted to keep the water level constant then you could just keep adding UNDERWATER CITES made from hemp plastic to fill the void. 

If you added enough UNDERWATER CITES in the ocean to fill the void then it wouldn't effect coastal areas dependent on that water. 



Beefbisquit said:


> By the way, your ideas still suck and they're not prophecies.


They are predictions that I have and a different word for prediction is prophecy. 

Here is the definition of the word "prophecy"!


proph·e·cy
[prof-uh-see] Show IPA 

noun, plural proph·e·cies. 
1. 
the foretelling or prediction of what is to come. 

2. 
something that is declared by a prophet, especially a divinely inspired prediction, instruction, or exhortation. 

3. 
a divinely inspired utterance or revelation: oracular prophecies. 

4. 
the action, function, or faculty of a prophet. 









You don't have to believe that I am a Prophet but I do believe. Whats more important though is making the world the best place possible. I'm just a guy that sees past the present and I look into the future and make predictions based upon what I would like to see happen, i.e. a paradise for all people.

Just pay attention and you guys might learn something from Me! 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its just food for thought.


No, it's not. It is just the ramblings of a child-like, ignorant mind that doesn't understand what is possible and what is not, or why. One thing you have obviously not thought of, where would the hundreds of billions of dollars come from to implement these plans? You are not impressing anyone and are making a fool of yourself...



> I think My notions are wonderful ideas that are actually possible to implement. I have no idea when My notions will be implemented, if ever, but they still are possible with the correct technology. I believe the science currently is up to the task but what government would do it?


You have no idea if they are possible to implement, because you are completely ignorant of what it would take. Stop pretending you know what is possible or not, you don't have the education or understanding for such things...



> But candidly, turning the desert into a farm land is a great idea, and why not farm underground, under the main farm? It would be a multi billion dollar industry because it could produce more food then people could ever eat.


An gigantic farm _under_ the dessert. You are a retard. Can you even begin to imagine how inefficient that would be. Have you thought about the amount of ventilation, AC, water, dehumidification, lights, wiring, etc. that would take? Of course not. You have your simple little ideas without understanding anything regarding what they would take, or the disastrous consequences that may result from attempting to implement them. Plantscraper (vertical hydroponic towers) make much more sense and are being implemented currently - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2255494/The-plant-skyscrapers-Giant-greenhouses-city-centres-herald-new-age-farming.html
Why not leave the world saving ideas to the experts who have the knowledge of what works and why. Seriously, go get an education instead of being lazy and trying to bypass the intellectual rigor these things require. Poser... 



> The star, in this case our sun, would be producing all the heat. The mirrors would have to be place far away enough not to melt or be effected by the star.
> 
> It could just be lots of mirrors placed in the sky that would properly direct the stars energy into usable energy that would do useful work. As I said, the mirrors could just reflect a little bit of light and maybe just add some natural sunlight to grow bigger crops or warm up colder climates.
> 
> ...


Not much at all, apparently. That's the point, you don't know. Leave it to the adults...


> Have you have heard what they are saying about ocean water levels? They are saying that the ocean is rising due to melting glaciers or whatever.
> 
> But you're right, it might drop the ocean water level down a little but I doubt it would be too much. I haven't thought about it much to be honest with you. But if you wanted to keep the water level constant then you could just keep adding UNDERWATER CITES made from hemp plastic to fill the void.
> If you added enough UNDERWATER CITES in the ocean to fill the void then it wouldn't effect coastal areas dependent on that water.


More proof that you are an ignorant fool...



> They are predictions that I have and a different word for prediction is prophecy.
> 
> Here is the definition of the word "prophecy"!
> 
> ...


Your ideas are not prophecy even according to the definition you listed - the foretelling or prediction of what is to come. Your predictions could only be described as prophecy if they came true. You can only label something as prophecy in retrospect. This has been explained to you, but you don't care about accuracy or facts, only stroking your own underdeveloped ego. You are King of Children's Table...



> You don't have to believe that I am a Prophet but I do believe. Whats more important though is making the world the best place possible. I'm just a guy that sees past the present and I look into the future and make predictions based upon what I would like to see happen, i.e. a paradise for all people.
> 
> Just pay attention and you guys might learn something from Me!


Who cares what you, an admitted crazy and ignorant person, believes? Since most people on this board have a far superior education and mental faculty than yourself, why don't you stop spouting your stupid bullshit long enough to learn from them? You cannot teach things that you do not know or understand, which for you is a fuckload. Seriously, go get a basic education. This is getting really sad...


----------



## kpmarine (Aug 28, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> They are predictions that I have and a different word for prediction is prophecy.
> 
> Here is the definition of the word "prophecy"!
> 
> ...


That's like saying a different word for "fruit" is "apple". While they have a common denominator; there is a profound difference. A prophecy is a foretelling of the future based on some sort of divine inspiration or reasoned chain of events, both implying a rather exact end result and process to get there. If that is the case; please tell me of what god told you or how these events will play out in a reasonable way.

Edit: If you can't do better than "The world will be better, and this is how." with no regard to the details; I'd kindly ask you to stop attempting to stop shooting rainbows, susnshine, unicorns, and bullshit up my ass.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 28, 2013)

I found a video of Georgie-porgie playing space! Look at his tinfoil helmet.... You can even see his neighbors house where he saw the "alien" on the roof...

[video=youtube_share;pp1e505TBHI]http://youtu.be/pp1e505TBHI[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 28, 2013)

MYT engine 1

[youtube]wPc06A8FwN8[/youtube]

MYT engine 2

[youtube]vfjAqxVineQ[/youtube]

MYT engine 3

[youtube]kARq0mUcXu0[/youtube]




I would also grow lots of HEMP in these farms too. The hemp seed gives a lot of oil to make biodiesel too. I would grow enough hemp in these said farms to make hemp biodiesel almost free; at most maybe 10 cents a gallon for premium hemp biodiesel. Plus these MYT engines can get around 150 miles per gallon off of biodiesel so you could basically have free fuel for transportation. 

The hemp seed also contains lots of protein that's good for people to consume. It could definitely supplement any persons diet that wants a quality protein source. I'm sure you could even bake with it and integrate it into most foods. I know now that there are hemp protein shakes for body builders to consume. 

If we grew as much hemp that I want to then there would also be enough fiber to turn into clothes that could dress the world. The hemp would be so abundant that clothes would virtually be free too. Everyone would have a wardrobe fit for a king or queen because it would be so cheap, if not free. Hemp makes very soft and durable clothes too. 

I would also grow the hemp to make clear plastics to build My UNDERWATER CITIES too. But not only could the clear hemp plastic be made to build homes, it could also be used any place that regular plastic is used today, where there are million of applications for plastic. 

In regards to using SOLAR LASERS to build ocean canals all across the continents, I wouldn't mess with the fresh water supplies like lakes, rivers or streams. I would simply channel the ocean canals underneath the said lakes, rivers or streams so that we don't mess up the natural habitat. This would be easy enough to do with the proper equipment. 

My Name is George Manuel Oliveira. George means Farmer. My whole Name, George Manuel Oliveira means Farmer God is with us, OLIVE TREE! Go look up Revelation 3:12 and Romans 11:16-26. In Revelation 3:12 Jesus says "And I will write on him My NEW NAME!" And in Romans 11:16-26 It talks many times about the OLIVE TREE! If you don't believe Me then go look it up yourself. 

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 28, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The MYT engine looks like a great breakthrough, thanks for sharing those vids. It got me to look up more about Morgado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 28, 2013)

You guys are way too funny! I just don't feel like making a rebuttal at the moment. 

But I would grow potent cannabis too to cure cancer in these farms. I never treated anyone with cannabis oil but I believe it does cure cancer. Someone is going to get healed, I can feel it. 

The King would grow all the plants organically and hydroponically not only on land but UNDERGROUND, PYRAMID CITIES, FLOATING ON THE OCEAN, UNDERWATER, UNDER THE OCEAN FLOOR and maybe in space stations as well as other planets that the King will build for a grateful generation. 

I'm not sure if cannabis oil can cure all cancer but I'm sure it can cure some. 

Run From The Cure- Full Version

[youtube]0psJhQHk_GI[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 28, 2013)

How did this thread go from the subject of time travel to little georgie's public masturbation sessions? It should probably be closed at this point...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 28, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> How did this thread go from the subject of time travel to little georgie's public masturbation sessions? It should probably be closed at this point...


You reminded Me what I wanted to say, thanks.

If you were to go into the future, I'm sure all of these things will be common knowledge. 

So basically we are time traveling in our brains right now, taking a "mental time travel trip"!

So because we can not literally time travel due to expenses, we can live vicariously!

~PEACE~


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 28, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> How did this thread go from the subject of time travel to little georgie's public masturbation sessions? It should probably be closed at this point...


I agree. People need to stop responding to him; you are only encouraging him. I stopped reading his posts awhile ago. It's all the ramblings of a madman, and not even interesting ramblings.


----------



## BossHoggins (Aug 29, 2013)

Time Dilation has been observed on airline jets.

There. We do it every day. THREAD CLOSED.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is Time Travel Possible? Science says yes

[youtube]e99vsYHIbsQ[/youtube]

This is a good video but I'm still watching it at the moment.

EDIT- Its a good movie if you're interested in time travel. Its right on the money!

~PEACE~


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2013)

BossHoggins said:


> Time Dilation has been observed on airline jets.
> 
> There. We do it every day. THREAD CLOSED.


time dilation? hmmmmmmm


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this but remember the SR71 Blackbird? It went so fast that the metal panels always seperated and from this would always leak fuel. 
But now as I think about it why doesn't this happen to a space shuttles tanks? Those go faster than the Blackbird by leaps and bounds... hmm, I don't know anymore... 

There are many scientists trying to figure this out as well as all of us believers. I just don't see how anyone can say the apache helicopters and modern airplane images were carved/inscribed into ancient egyptian monoliths and walls were something completely different than what they look exactly like. 

Time travel is here ladies and gents, they just don't want us knowing it. Whos the "they" in this case? That's the true matter we must find out...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 7, 2013)

If we were to travel through time I'm sure we would see plenty of SPACE JETS that would replace cars. 

[youtube]2pweY5y5eRI[/youtube]

It would be cool if the price of a SPACE JET was super cheap so that every family could own a few of them. If we were to travel through time I'm sure that even the take offs and landing could be automated using autopilot technology so no one would crash. 

If we were to travel through time I'm sure you would see that these types of SPACE JETS would be able to fly through space and underwater too making it the ultimate all terrain vehicle. 

The technology that we have today is able to build SPACE JETS but I don't know why I've never heard of a jet that can fly in space and underwater too?

~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Sep 10, 2013)

in order to see the future, maybe we should look into the past I mean look at the electric cars of today there is nothing future about the concept in the the 1900 's there were plenty of electric cars the 1901 baker could go 135 miles on a single charge...my point ?...maybe the future is the past.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If Einstein and science are correct than traveling forward in time is possible. So why aren't we doing it? All we need is a very fast space ship and than we can take "trips" into the future. Basically the theory of relativity states that if an object, like a space ship, travels at velocities near the speed of light than effectively the space ship "slows down" the time down in the space ship and effectively the time on earth would "speed up" up relative to each other. I would like to take a trip about 2,000 years into the future and check out how the earth has evolved. And than I would want to go from AGE to AGE and check out the scene. I would assume that if I traveled through time another 10,000 years than I would be able to live to at least 200 years old, or maybe I could be immortal by than. And if I was immortal than I would live forever and not need to do any time traveling but I still might do some time traveling just for fun. What would you do if you could time travel? What year would you like to live in? Check out My signature to meet Christ! ~PEACE~


 We're all traveling forward thru time right now.


----------



## spandy (Oct 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> time dilation? hmmmmmmm


Just smile and nod, and slowly walk away (but when you get around the corner, start fucking running because they are crazy and we have no idea what they will do!).


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 14, 2013)

If time travel isn't possible, then how did this woman have a cell phone in 1928????!!!!111oneoneone 

[youtube]Gj3qesTjOE8[/youtube]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 14, 2013)

And this time traveling teacher went back to the 1950's and predicted the outcome of a game from 2010!! Absolute proofs!

[youtube]r5L0JtCSZ-o[/youtube]


And this time traveler forgot to leave his laptop behind!!

[youtube]Q_GblQWw1gc[/youtube]


Do your research sheeple!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 14, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> And this time traveling teacher went back to the 1950's and predicted the outcome of a game from 2010!! Absolute proofs!
> 
> [youtube]r5L0JtCSZ-o[/youtube]
> 
> ...



A friend of mine literally posted these videos on my FB wall and called me one of the 'sheeple'. 

Must be a common new-ager go to move.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 15, 2013)

bigbillyrocka said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this but remember the SR71 Blackbird? It went so fast that the metal panels always seperated and from this would always leak fuel.
> ..


The panels of the SR71 were loose at ground level & tightened to a snug fit at cruising altitude. The thing would fall apart if it were the reverse.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 15, 2013)

Once on a high dose of dxm mixed with cdlsa (like lsa) every time I closed my eyes i went to the 1800's..walk around with my eyes closed in some victorian style house, open here, shut there, open here, shut there...felt like I was time travelling......does that count?

I liked that place...it was homey


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm surprised no ones stated the obvious. If time travel were ever possible, ever, then we'd have always had it.

That's why some believe some of the UFO phenomena is actually the USAF visiting from the future in their shiny new aircraft

Wonder if that's who Ezekiel saw? haha


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 23, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> I'm surprised no ones stated the obvious. If time travel were ever possible, ever, then we'd have always had it.
> 
> That's why some believe some of the UFO phenomena is actually the USAF visiting from the future in their shiny new aircraft
> 
> Wonder if that's who Ezekiel saw? haha


From what I hear, you can only time travel into the future. You just need a very fast space ship to travel into the future. If there was any way to travel into the past, which you cant, it would create some serious paradoxes.

But as far as the UFO phenomena goes, it may be real aliens that are visiting for whatever reason. But not all UFOs are really aliens because people can miatake a lot of things as UFOs.

PEACE


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Oct 23, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I just believe that I am the Son of God or in other words, I am Christ! Check out My signature to find out.
> 
> ~PEACE~


What a selfish person.
Dude... your an idiot. We are all organisms from the very same foundation and nothing makes us any different besides maybe genetic fuck ups(like yours).
I apologize dude but that's just a very selfish thought. Theirs nothing now'a days that one person can do to change the world. 
We the PEOPLE... TOGETHER would change things. Not just one man.. that's bullshit talk.. shit doesn't work that way bro.
You should re think a lot. You don't even understand how sad It makes me too see people like you.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> What a selfish person.
> Dude... your an idiot. We are all organisms from the very same foundation and nothing makes us any different besides maybe genetic fuck ups(like yours).
> I apologize dude but that's just a very selfish thought. Theirs nothing now'a days that one person can do to change the world.
> We the PEOPLE... TOGETHER would change things. Not just one man.. that's bullshit talk.. shit doesn't work that way bro.
> You should re think a lot. You don't even understand how sad It makes me too see people like you.


Nevaeh is completely convinced he's the 2nd coming of Jesus Christ, I've (and 2 or 3 other members) have gotten into it completely with him before. If you follow the link he posted, it'll tell you all about it.. He saw some signs, saw a little guy (or he thinks) on top of his neighbors house, boom, Jesus Christ the 2nd! 

Previous Christian mythology?? Naaah,fuck all that! History? Forgettabout it! Islam, Judaism, Buddhism..? Fuck all that false shit! Believe me! I saw some shit! Even though it was explained rationally and logically by dozens of members of RIU, I still believe it, because it's true!


Get ready for a ride..


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 24, 2013)

[youtube]NEqHML98RgU[/youtube]


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> From what I hear, you can only time travel into the future. You just need a very fast space ship to travel into the future. If there was any way to travel into the past, which you cant, it would create some serious paradoxes.
> 
> But as far as the UFO phenomena goes, it may be real aliens that are visiting for whatever reason. But not all UFOs are really aliens because people can miatake a lot of things as UFOs.
> 
> PEACE


I read in a Nexus magazine article several years ago, of a successful experiment where scientists sent a ray beam 'into the future.' I forget the exact amount of time but I think it was longer than ten seconds. The scientists said if they could harness the power of several suns, they could transport a person physically forward in time. They said that they could also send someone back into the past but are unsure if they would be able to interact in that time, or if the person could only observe.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 26, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> I read in a Nexus magazine article several years ago, of a successful experiment where scientists sent a ray beam 'into the future.' I forget the exact amount of time but I think it was longer than ten seconds. The scientists said if they could harness the power of several suns, they could transport a person physically forward in time. They said that they could also send someone back into the past but are unsure if they would be able to interact in that time, or if the person could only observe.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> dude dont feed the guy more crazy ideas, you are only fueling this nonsense .


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> [youtube]NEqHML98RgU[/youtube]


Smart and cute, nice. Thanks for the vid, I've never before learned so much whist masturbating...


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 26, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Smart and cute, nice. Thanks for the vid, I've never before learned so much whist masturbating...


Here's something for round two...

[youtube]_mczYI43m_I[/youtube]


----------



## shagratt (Oct 26, 2013)

I personally believe light doesnt travel at a speed, its is constant. Any ways of disproving this is impossible. Also, I dont believe in being able to travel through "time" because time is just relative to where you are at. I think if anything, it would be possible to speed up time on the ship you are traveling on and come back older than everyone. There is no way you would be able to speed up the time for someone else though. The theory you are suggesting is that speeding up matter means it is moving faster than it normally would be therefor it is processing itself faster. If you wanted to go forward in time, you would have to park your spaceship on earth and send the whole planet running through space while you are still here next to the sun. I personally think like "speed" is non existant. There are no instruments that will ever exist that can accurately measure something that moves that "fast". Therefor, in my brain it makes sense that if you are moving at 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999billion miles/milisecond the light will be right there with you and what we use to measure time would still be moving at the same pace relative to earth. There may be less gravity, and less of the forces that are measurable to us may be lesser and it may be easier to go faster in some areas of space. But it will be just as easy to come back through those zones. However, say you traveled far enough away from earth at a fast enough pace, the route you took to get there may not be as fast to take back and it might take alot longer to get back to earth.

*I feel like alot of thoerys about space are really fucking stupid. People who cant understand the concept of an infinate space canvas, or have to disregard infinity as a possibility. Space is infinate, light is infinate. Period. 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksTngIWRnWs this guy kinda explains what I am trying to say.


----------



## shagratt (Oct 26, 2013)

My post came out at 4:20. Its a sign of good things to come. I did not do that intentionally D:


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 26, 2013)

shagratt said:


> *I personally believe light doesnt travel at a speed, its is constant.*


*
* 
Einsteins relativity says that regardless of the speed and object is moving at, the speed of light remains constant relative to their speed. That's to say if you're traveling 99.9% of the speed of light and you were to measure light traveling away from you_, it would still travel away from you at the same relative speed if you were standing still. _



> Any ways of disproving this is impossible. Also, I dont believe in being able to travel through "time" because time is just relative to where you are at. I think if anything, it would be possible to speed up time on the ship you are traveling on and come back older than everyone. There is no way you would be able to speed up the time for someone else though.


These are both arguments from incredulity. Boiled down, the argument is "I can't imagine it, therefore it's false".



> The theory you are suggesting is that speeding up matter means it is moving faster than it normally would be therefor it is processing itself faster.


Not sure I understand what you mean by processing itself.....



> If you wanted to go forward in time, you would have to park your spaceship on earth and send the whole planet running through space while you are still here next to the sun. I personally think like "speed" is non existant. There are no instruments that will ever exist that can accurately measure something that moves that "fast".


Not sure I get what you're saying. Speed is relative to what you're measuring in most cases. If you're traveling 50,000km/h in the same direction as another object moving 50,000km/h, you would be stationary relative to that object. 

Therefor, in my brain it makes sense that if you are moving at 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999billion miles/milisecond the light will be right there with you and what we use to measure time would still be moving at the same pace relative to earth.[/quote]
The faster you go, the more time dilates or goes slower. Syncing two identical atomic clocks, one on earth and one in orbit shows us this. GPS sattelites have relativity worked into their clocks in order to provide us with accurate information.



> There may be less gravity, and less of the forces that are measurable to us may be lesser and it may be easier to go faster in some areas of space. But it will be just as easy to come back through those zones. However, say you traveled far enough away from earth at a fast enough pace, the route you took to get there may not be as fast to take back and it might take alot longer to get back to earth.
> 
> *I feel like alot of thoerys about space are really fucking stupid. People who cant understand the concept of an infinate space canvas, or have to disregard infinity as a possibility. Space is infinate, light is infinate. Period.
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksTngIWRnWs this guy kinda explains what I am trying to say.


Just stating that space is infinite isn't enough evidence to fulfill the burden of proof for that statement. Why do you get to say *PERIOD* and end the discussion without offering any demonstrable evidence?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

The only reason i would want to go forward in time if i knew for fact that things were going the way of idiocracy. Otherwise wtf? why would i want to go forward into an era where everything i know is obsolete and i become that unemployable shit for brains


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 26, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If Einstein and science are correct than traveling forward in time is possible. So why aren't we doing it? All we need is a very fast space ship and than we can take "trips" into the future.
> 
> Basically the theory of relativity states that if an object, like a space ship, travels at velocities near the speed of light than effectively the space ship "slows down" the time down in the space ship and effectively the time on earth would "speed up" up relative to each other.
> 
> ...


Flux Capacitor.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2013)

shagratt said:


> I personally believe light doesnt travel at a speed, its is constant. Any ways of disproving this is impossible.


Not anymore - (at 1:20)

[video=youtube;Y_9vd4HWlVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_9vd4HWlVA[/video]


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 27, 2013)

Quick get in mardy!


----------



## shagratt (Oct 27, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Not anymore - (at 1:20)
> 
> [video=youtube;Y_9vd4HWlVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_9vd4HWlVA[/video]


Its a very interesting video. But it still doesnt disprove what I believe. I believe that in space, light will travel at an infinate speed but when reacting with matter it becomes measurable because of lights "magical" property. Light is ENERGY that can be stored. Plants store it as energy, so why cant water or plastic? Different types of matter conduct electricity differently so why cant different types of matter hold light differently? I think the way they came up with the speed of light that tiny(while small is actually very significant)fraction of the speed of light that we detected was manufactured by our instruments that we used to record it. The problem with my argument is that it is partially spiritual and anyone with a closed mind will never be able to relate. My main point is that I believe in "infinity" as the "god" number or aspect of life. Something that people will never understand fully,we may understand more and more but we will still never know shit as far as "infinity". Infinity is not comparable, it is not a usable number in math. Maybe mentally we can travel back in time if we tune in our brains to the right frequency. But physically it is impossible. Just as it is impossible to jump over a two story building standing still. Usually people either agree with me on this and are happy about it, or they are angry and think something inside their brain makes them smarter than me and they try over and over to prove that their intelligence is superior.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 27, 2013)

shagratt said:


> Its a very interesting video. But it still doesnt disprove what I believe. I believe that in space, light will travel at an infinate speed but when reacting with matter it becomes measurable because of lights "magical" property.


What basis do you have for this belief? Did you just think it up, or is there evidence to support this view?



> Light is ENERGY that can be stored. Plants store it as energy, so why cant water or plastic? Different types of matter conduct electricity differently so why cant different types of matter hold light differently? I think the way they came up with the speed of light that tiny(while small is actually very significant)fraction of the speed of light that we detected was manufactured by our instruments that we used to record it. The problem with my argument is that it is partially spiritual and anyone with a closed mind will never be able to relate.


Does needing evidence before I believe something make me close minded?



> My main point is that I believe in "infinity" as the "god" number or aspect of life. Something that people will never understand fully,we may understand more and more but we will still never know shit as far as "infinity". Infinity is not comparable, it is not a usable number in math. Maybe mentally we can travel back in time if we tune in our brains to the right frequency. But physically it is impossible. Just as it is impossible to jump over a two story building standing still. Usually people either agree with me on this and are happy about it, or they are angry and think something inside their brain makes them smarter than me and they try over and over to prove that their intelligence is superior.


Infinity is a man made word created to describe the unending. It's a concept, not a tangible thing. 

Stating that anyone who disagrees with you is just an attempt to prove someones superior intellect is the epitome of 'close minded'. You sure like to paint a lot of people with a single stroke.


----------



## shagratt (Oct 28, 2013)

I said I believe not know for a fact. And I am not saying that I am 100% correct, I am just saying that people who tent to shut my theory down usually get angry and don't have anything to prove them wrong. It really makes no difference in my life whether there is a light speed or not. But in my mind, it doesn't make sense. It never will make sense. 
As far as evidence goes, its kinda impossible to look at light(assuming it is infinite) and measure it in any way. To me the "evidence" is that there is no evidence. Alot of the time in science, the "evidence" they provide is flawed anyways, and yet there are still millions of people that believe those theorys just because some guy with a degree said there was "evidence". Evidence is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 28, 2013)

What was that doc?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 28, 2013)

shagratt said:


> I said I believe not know for a fact. And I am not saying that I am 100% correct, I am just saying that people who tent to shut my theory down usually get angry and don't have anything to prove them wrong. It really makes no difference in my life whether there is a light speed or not. But in my mind, it doesn't make sense. It never will make sense.
> As far as evidence goes, its kinda impossible to look at light(assuming it is infinite) and measure it in any way. To me the "evidence" is that there is no evidence. Alot of the time in science, the "evidence" they provide is flawed anyways, and yet there are still millions of people that believe those theorys just because some guy with a degree said there was "evidence". Evidence is in the eye of the beholder.


This is absurd.

The evidence is in the eye of the beholder?

That analogy falls completely flat on its face from the start.

Whoever said it was not referencing science, they were referencing art, to that, they are right. 

Science, however, is not subject to opinion. It is not in the "eye of the beholder", it is put up against the harshest objectifiable truths reality can offer. 


If it doesn't make sense to you, and "never will", why the fuck do you feel content on speaking about it, you dolt?

No it isn't impossible to look at light. It is completely quantifiable, measurable and testable.


So the conclusion you reached basically boils down to "I too dumb to know what science provide, so science wrong, der!"


For fucks sake..


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2013)

"If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?" is a philosophical thought experiment that raises questions regarding observation and knowledge of reality."
Read the metaphysics section
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/If_a_tree_falls_in_a_forest


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 28, 2013)

shagratt said:


> I said I believe not know for a fact. And I am not saying that I am 100% correct, I am just saying that people who tent to shut my theory down usually get angry and don't have anything to prove them wrong. It really makes no difference in my life whether there is a light speed or not. But in my mind, it doesn't make sense. It never will make sense.
> As far as evidence goes, its kinda impossible to look at light(assuming it is infinite) and measure it in any way. To me the "evidence" is that there is no evidence. Alot of the time in science, the "evidence" they provide is flawed anyways, and yet there are still millions of people that believe those theorys just because some guy with a degree said there was "evidence". Evidence is in the eye of the beholder.


That is completely untrue. No one believes some guy with a degree because he says he has evidence.

Take a little time to glace over what the peer-review process is. The 'evidence' must be demonstrable, and repeatable with consistent results. 


Why are you still assuming light is infinite and we can't 'look at it' when there's a freakin' video showing you a 1,000,000,000,000 frame per second shot, of light entering objects? How can you reject demonstrable evidence when it's presented to you in a way that is so easily understood? What kind of beliefs do you hold, and how deeply rooted are they that you can reject such compelling evidence in favor of your own, untested, non-scientific theory? You've been shown this evidence, and have chosen to reject it based on your own preconceived notions about what you _*want*_ to believe. 

There's no logical or rational evidence that can be shown to someone, when the person you're talking to doesn't value logic or reason.




[h=1]&#8220;If someone doesn&#8217;t value evidence, what evidence are you going to provide that proves they should value evidence.

If someone doesn&#8217;t value logic, what logical argument would you invoke to prove they should value logic?&#8221;[/h]
&#8213; Sam Harris


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry, time travel is facing technical difficulties.
The intern tripped on the cord.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Nevaeh is completely convinced he's the 2nd coming of Jesus Christ, I've (and 2 or 3 other members) have gotten into it completely with him before. If you follow the link he posted, it'll tell you all about it.. He saw some signs, saw a little guy (or he thinks) on top of his neighbors house, boom, Jesus Christ the 2nd!
> 
> Get ready for a ride..


Right, but its true.

The only thing I would change is take the word Jesus out of there. I believe I'm just Christ and NOT the Second Coming of JESUS Christ. 

And that "little guy" that I believe I saw was an alien, for the record. And I believe that too even though its crazy as shit.

~PEACE~


----------

